# FK Ethos RT57



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll be putting on some new wheels and tires in a week or two; FK Ethos RT57 18x8 with BFGoodrich g-Force Comp-2 in a 235/40. I'll absolutely post pictures when they're installed.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Fun fact, special ordering wheels and tires is expensive. However, they'll be here soon.


----------



## Bigtymin209 (Apr 5, 2017)

Any pictures yet?


----------

